# Rock flower Nems pictures



## Robbie_boy16

Hey everyone,

I have been looking at pictures of these little guys on line for awhile now and decided to pick one up.
What does everyone think?









If anyone has any of these guys post your pics
Rob


----------



## aln

OOo nice buy!! where did you pick up this beauty? i have myself a teal center with a green rim and red frills


----------



## paulie

very nice indeed.


----------



## noy

Nice nem Robbie! Looks very healthy.

My Rock Flower Nem's!
This first guy crawled between some SPS frags and just settled into a crevice there. Don't bother anyone, and nobody seems to bother him!

IMG_1732

This next guy just crawled at the bottom of my rockwork just settled between the substrate and rocks. 

IMG_1735

This was a tricky shot. The rock flower anemone was directly behind and below (in height) my "rhizo farm". To frame the shot I had to shot at a 45 degree angle to right and probably about 6 inches above the subject (to shoot around the rhizo's). To minimize the chromatic aberration I used a 300mm telephoto with extension tubes and was positioned probably 2 feet from the tank. If anyone has pointers on this shooting problem - lmk!


----------



## Robbie_boy16

I got it from Canada Corals.
I think I'm going to add a few sexy shrimp to keep it company
Where did you guys gets yours?
Rob


----------



## aln

Robbie_boy16 said:


> I got it from Canada Corals.
> I think I'm going to add a few sexy shrimp to keep it company
> Where did you guys gets yours?
> Rob


I also got mine from CC but then 2nd shipment of rock nems that came in were out of my budget lol


----------



## Robbie_boy16

Yeah I likely won't spend that much again on one. 
I saw that kingdom aquarium had some green ones on sale for $10
Might not be very bright colours but meh


----------



## aln

Robbie_boy16 said:


> Yeah I likely won't spend that much again on one.
> I saw that kingdom aquarium had some green ones on sale for $10
> Might not be very bright colours but meh


i was gunna get a total of 3 for my tank and see if i can breed them but its getting pricey  so im on the hunt lol


----------



## matti2uude

Robbie_boy16 said:


> Yeah I likely won't spend that much again on one.
> 
> I saw that kingdom aquarium had some green ones on sale for $10
> 
> Might not be very bright colours but meh


I saw the green $10 ones. I didn't get one.


----------



## sooley19

Where is kingdom aquarium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan

matti2uude said:


> I saw the green $10 ones. I didn't get one.


they...didnt look very green, xD


----------



## Robbie_boy16

sooley19 said:


> Where is kingdom aquarium?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dundas street right next door to big Al's Mississauga


----------



## Robbie_boy16

I got 3 sexy shrimp for my RFA. Can't wait to see if they become friends with my Nem.
Fingers crossed 
Rob


----------



## sooley19

What is RFA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_boy16

Rock Flower Anemone


----------



## matti2uude

sooley19 said:


> What is RFA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RFA = Rock Flower Anemone


----------



## sooley19

That makes sense lol my bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

Reef boutique has some rocks just like the ones in the 1st picture. I might try these guys see if they will breed. This type does not split, so it will be sexual reproduction, I guess you have to have several


----------



## Robbie_boy16

Letigrama said:


> Reef boutique has some rocks just like the ones in the 1st picture. I might try these guys see if they will breed. This type does not split, so it will be sexual reproduction, I guess you have to have several


How much are they?
And where is reef boutique?
Rob


----------



## sooley19

Also curious of prices.. Where did you get your sexy shrimp? I have a carpet right now and was looking into getting a pair of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

I got some beauties today, I have them under blue light but when they fully open I will share pictures..


----------



## sooley19

What do these beauties go for in prices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

They range from $50 to $100 

Just took some other shots..



















Crappy shot


----------



## matti2uude

Those are very nice!


----------



## explor3r

matti2uude said:


> Those are very nice!


nicer in person than in pictures this morning they are double the size


----------



## Robbie_boy16

Got my sexies from sea u marine
Rob


----------



## aln

explor3r said:


> They range from $50 to $100
> 
> Just took some other shots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy shot


Woahh those are nice! How big are they?


----------



## BIGSHOW

I love these things.

Here are some of mine


----------



## aquatic_expressions

BIGSHOW said:


> I love these things.
> 
> Here are some of mine


Show off 

J/K those are amazing BigShow... are they currently listed on your site?


----------



## aln

That dark blue one is mad sexy 

How do you get your rock flowers to curl up likw that? Mines likes to flatten out lol


----------



## BIGSHOW

Thanks . 

Not on the website yet. They sell before I can post them.

Range from $60-$150 (most of those are $100-$150 range)


----------



## BIGSHOW

aln said:


> That dark blue one is mad sexy
> 
> How do you get your rock flowers to curl up likw that? Mines likes to flatten out lol


They were just pissed cause I moved them, and I was to impatient for them to flatten back out.


----------



## explor3r

BIGSHOW said:


> I love these things.
> 
> Here are some of mine


Lol Dave they are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie_boy16

So beautiful and nice


----------

